# GCKFA Tournament Update



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I spent an hour on the phone with Morgan from Hobie last night. 

The captains bags are coming soon. 1st 100 entrants get a bag full of cool swag so don't delay, get signed up early.

Morgan tells me that this is the only tournament with both inshore and offshore divisions. That is a cool differentiator. I'm guessing that we are going to have about 60:40 ratio of inshore vs offshore competitors because offshore has really taken off. What do you guys think?


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Sounds good. Surprised to hear we're the only one with inshore/offshore. I'll be fishing both. 

FYI, flyers have been given to Broxsons, Half Hitch Navarre and Destin, West Marine in FWB, Navarre pier, and Okaloosa pier.

If you need help stuffing bags, I can probably help with that, though I'll be out of the country April 6th-16th.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

By the way, handing out flyers can be real expensive. I came home with 2 new rods, a new stradic reel, and about $100 in tackle.


----------



## bimini (Apr 14, 2011)

*GCKFA Tourney-Best Dang Tackle Box*

Fellow Kayakers,

Once again this year, we will offer the Best Dang Tackle Box "BDTB" drawing. Here are the rules, short and simple. Donate a new lure, yes Gulp is a lure, fill out an entry form and stuff it in the entry box. We will have the drawing on the day of the Tournament. Last year the drawing drew so many entrants that the BDTB filled up two large buckets. Because there were probably over 200 lures, the Hooter's girls were needed assist with the presentation. Check out the picture of the winner from last year on the GCKFA website.

Hot Spots will host the BDTB collection bucket, so enter early and often, you can't win if you don't enter!

Benny


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 20, 2008)

When and where can we donate a new lure and register for the BDTB? Will it be at the Captains meeting?


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Enter at Hot Spots B&T until April 27. You can also enter at the Captains meeting and during the weigh-in.


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

Does anyone know how many kayaks have entered so far?


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

last year I believe was 140.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Getting close a month to go!!!!! I think there was 142 last year and should be more this year. Hopefully!


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Taylor is getting a tally for us. There has been a big spike this last few days.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Cheetah!! Where you been? What's happening? PM me.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i hope i made the first 100 this year!!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Team Hobie said:


> Taylor is getting a tally for us. There has been a big spike this last few days.


Hopefully going to be another big spike on the 14th for the Kayak and SUP festival at Flounders. This year is going to be big. 

Q: If we emailed flyers to Sunjammers in PCB, would they print them out and support our tournament?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

does the late fee start the 14th or or the 15th?, cuz we might be able to get a bunch of people to sign up that day at the festival by letting them know it goes up the next day.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

I Think at least 2 of us from Keysailing will be fishing this one


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Get your entries in soon to get capt bags (still available) and avoid late fee. I will talk to officers and see if we can push the late fee back til after the festival date. It makes sense.


----------



## ATW944 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knew how many people have registered for the tournament so far?


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

To my knowledge at this point we have 65....


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I would hope to see all of the new yakfisherman in the tournament - while it is a competition it is also a great party - you will have a great time, meet a lot of new friends and are guaranteed to win something - for your entry fee you get a tournament T-shirt, Captain's bag full of cool stuff, free meal at the weigh-in, a shot at tons of door prizes and the chance to win some great prizes - and some Hooter's girls to hand it to you. It just doesn't get any better than that! 

Last but not least, this year's tournament is held in honor of LCpl Travis Nelson, USMC, a Pace HS grad and local kayak fisherman who was killed in Afghanistan last August. We will donate some funds to a scholarship fund set up by his parents - who will be there to accept on Travis' behalf. You want to be a part of that...


----------



## chip24 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just entered the Tournament! This my first kayak fishing tournament! I look forward to meeting/fishing with you all!


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Make that 66

Edit: Welcome we hope you enjoy the tournament!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

just officially registered.. hoping for great weather. cheers


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I'm all signed up. Looking forward to it


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

In, hope I was one of the first hundred.

Can you make the call if youre going to fish offshore or inshore the day of?


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> In, hope I was one of the first hundred.
> 
> Can you make the call if youre going to fish offshore or inshore the day of?


That's your call, you don't have to announce your intentions. Personally, I'm planning to fish both.


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

officially you don't have to tell us, one fee covers both. We only go by what you turn in at the weigh-in, as to what category your fish fits.

EDIT: A few years ago I had a second place Spanish caught inshore in the bay.

Best of luck!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Did I read right? I don't have to print out the ticket I got the eventbrite app is that all I need?


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

You do not have to print out the ticket, (it is your receipt). We will have a listing of the entries at the capt. meeting. You can sign up by mail, in person, and on-line all will have a time stamp to determine the order of sign up for the limited edition captains bags.


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

chip24 said:


> Just entered the Tournament! This my first kayak fishing tournament! I look forward to meeting/fishing with you all!


I too will be a first time entrant in this tournament. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Is it to late to sign up Im not sure if ill be able to fish it but Just in case i wanna sign up
thanks


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

You can sign up at the captains meeting. No worries.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you,
I just registered online do you know how many are participating?


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Registration will be open until the captains meeting on the 27th of April at 6:30pm
http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/PayPal/event_2012_Tournament.htm


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Last count I heard was 132...


----------

